# Mustang 1988??



## bambino (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I saw this mustang

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/item/ar4865r/Artin_4865F_Ford_Mustang_Red_

And I wonder if this is a 1988 Mustang like the real thing:

http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/features/mmfp_0811_1988_ford_mustang_capri_coupe/photo_03.html

What do you think?

I have always wanted to have a Mustang from the eighties....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- Tyco made a mustang body of about the 1988 style....


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The red slot car looks more like a 1998.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

The red one in the link is a 1998 body.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ralphie got a white lightning version, lol.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

bambino -you've got a PM

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> Ralphie got a white lightning version, lol.


 Naw, I don't -lol  But I do have a couple of the Cop car versions that came off U-turn Cars, and one has the working lights and Siren :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm... working lights and siren you say??? You interested in trading????


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW- Tyco made a mustang body of about the 1988 style....


That's a '79-'86 Stang...aka "4 eye"

I have a really nice diecast of an '87-'93 LX COUPE Mustang that I would LOVE to have someone do a resin cast (for a Tjet chassis).....it'd be the first in resin.... and just think of all of the posibilities (Drag racing,Police,etc.)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Trade ?*



plymouth71 said:


> hmmm... working lights and siren you say??? You interested in trading????


 Well Kinda  The body without the lights and siren/circuit board is just about perfect, but the body WITH The working Lights and Siren was glued onto the U-Turn Chassis from the factory, and a previous own tried to pry it off, and dinged up the wheel wells a tiny bit and the man handling also wiped some of the "Highway Patrol" tampos off the sides of the doors..... I did remove the body since I got it, so the wires are cut, but when hooked to power supply they still work perfectly. I can post pix if you like Dan ? What ya got to trade ? I'm only interested in T-Jet or A/FX type bodies, new or repros...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hey Dan/P71*

The bodies I have....
This first body is perfect(but doesn't have the sound and lights from the factory).









While this second body is slightly dinged and has worn tampos, but the lights and siren ARE Intact !









Interested in a Trade ?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish someone would do the 1988 Mustang GT with the louvered tail lights. Ford sold a few hundred thousands of the popular car yet you can't find it. Not even in die cast of any scale!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> I wish someone would do the 1988 Mustang GT with the louvered tail lights. Ford sold a few hundred thousands of the popular car yet you can't find it. Not even in die cast of any scale!
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Are you sure? I'm certain that JL. Or Maisto did that GT previously. Honestly, GT's have been done......let's see more LX Coupe's (not the hatch). I have a greenlight LX Coupe that I'm just waiting for someone to resin cast


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you want to prep a die cast with posts for mounting to chassis and all windows installed, I can make a mold and resin copies. price of service is negotiable. master(the die cast car prepped) becomes my property, not negotiable.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

alpink said:


> if you want to prep a die cast with posts for mounting to chassis and all windows installed, I can make a mold and resin copies. price of service is negotiable. master(the die cast car prepped) becomes my property, not negotiable.


Hmmm...I'll keep that in mind....thanks...I appreciate the offer...


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Al does a good job casting. I've got some of the things he's done and they are nice.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, thank you. glad you got some of the better ones. LOL


----------

